# Be careful out there.



## Bedu1 (Oct 22, 2012)

"The Islamist militant group Ansar Bayt al-Maqdis has warned tourists to leave Egypt “before it’s too late” and threatened to attack anyone who stays in the country after a deadline of February 20." 

http://www.euronews.com/2014/02/18/egypt-militants-warn-tourists-to-leave-country-or-face-attack/


----------



## Bob2 (Dec 24, 2012)

Don't like the sound of that.


----------



## expatagogo (May 31, 2010)

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...23792394.30435.130170587149191&type=1&theater

Evidently that as a false twitter alarm, but who knows.


----------



## purple alien (Feb 4, 2014)

False alarm or not; they have no conscience and can do anything!


----------



## Bob2 (Dec 24, 2012)

The BBC are running a story on it.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

expatagogo said:


> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...23792394.30435.130170587149191&type=1&theater
> 
> Evidently that as a false twitter alarm, but who knows.


The authorities here are taking it seriously. This group has used this twitter account before.


----------



## canuck2010 (Jan 13, 2010)

At the very least, avoid tour buses and Sinai.


----------



## mamasue (Oct 7, 2008)

The sad thing is.....Tourism's the only thing Egypt's got.
Whether it's real or a hoax, people who might have been planning a trip to Egypt will realize there's a whole world out there, with much safer places to visit!


----------



## jemiljan (Nov 28, 2011)

A related question for all of you:

Does anyone know of vendors of reliable personal safety and self-defense products? 
No, I don't mean weapons, but pepper spray, personal alarms, and such (so long as they are legal).
Also, would anyone know of good self-defense courses offered in Cairo?


----------



## canuck2010 (Jan 13, 2010)

Considering the political situation, I'd think it would be bad for a foreigner to even possess pepper spray, but if you're that paranoid about safety hiring a security guard would be better - pricy though.


----------



## jemiljan (Nov 28, 2011)

canuck2010 said:


> Considering the political situation, I'd think it would be bad for a foreigner to even possess pepper spray, but if you're that paranoid about safety hiring a security guard would be better - pricy though.


The concern is not only regarding personal safety outside, but also due to reports of home invasions. The personal alarm is the thing that I was really after, as it is perfectly legal in all cases. I've read varying things about the legality of pepper spray. Some say it is illegal, other say it is but so is harassment and attacks, so you will not be charged for defending yourself. 

I had also heard that due to the sexual attacks upon women, there were some efforts to distribute them, but I haven't been able to find them. 

Also, the question of self-defense training remains. It's as much for my colleagues- foreign and Egyptian- as well as myself.


----------



## Helen Ellis (Aug 9, 2008)

A woman in Hurghada was attacked while walking her dogs in the desert and had her can of Mace used against her, so I was told. If you carry it it had better be in your hand and ready to use.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Hairspray straight into the face is as good as mace


----------



## jemiljan (Nov 28, 2011)

MaidenScotland said:


> Hairspray straight into the face is as good as mace


Good to know. I'd like to still find out if there are self-defense courses and personal alarms available here.


----------



## purple alien (Feb 4, 2014)

jemiljan said:


> Good to know. I'd like to still find out if there are self-defense courses and personal alarms available here.


If you google "self defence cairo" you'll get a few leads.


----------



## bermac (Mar 1, 2011)

mamasue said:


> The sad thing is.....Tourism's the only thing Egypt's got. Whether it's real or a hoax, people who might have been planning a trip to Egypt will realize there's a whole world out there, with much safer places to visit!


Actually tourism is not the only thing Egypt has. 
Oil and Gas is the largest revenue generator, the Suez Canal contributes around $5 billion a year, agriculture about 15% of total revenue. Egypt is the most industrialized country in Africa after SA. 
Tourism is large but falls behing oil and gas.


----------



## jemiljan (Nov 28, 2011)

purple alien said:


> If you google "self defence cairo" you'll get a few leads.


I just wanted to mention that it seems the CSA in Maadi is now offering a variety of self-defense classes, like this one. Have anyone here taken them? Or are you familiar with how taking these classes at CSA works?


----------



## hurghadapat (Mar 26, 2010)

jemiljan said:


> I just wanted to mention that it seems the CSA in Maadi is now offering a variety of self-defense classes, like this one. Have anyone here taken them? Or are you familiar with how taking these classes at CSA works?



If i'm reading it correctly they finish on the 16th June so looks like you've missed the the previous 23.


----------



## jemiljan (Nov 28, 2011)

hurghadapat said:


> If i'm reading it correctly they finish on the 16th June so looks like you've missed the the previous 23.


Yes, Pat, I knew that, but hopefully they'll run the same course again. I just haven't heard of many places offering such classes. Someone did tell me that the Nūn Center in Zamalek is also offering them, but right now I only see Kung Fu classes offered.


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

jemiljan said:


> Yes, Pat, I knew that, but hopefully they'll run the same course again. I just haven't heard of many places offering such classes. Someone did tell me that the Nūn Center in Zamalek is also offering them, but right now I only see Kung Fu classes offered.


Dignity without Borders (they are on twitter and FB) run self-defence classes, I think they are in Maadi too. I have not tried them but they seem to be very active so maybe they'll have a course soon.


----------

